# Daylight Savings



## fredtgreco (May 15, 2006)

Guys,

The board needs and adjustment for Daylight Savings. My board "clock" is one hour behind.

I believe it gets adjusted in the Admin Panel.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 15, 2006)

You got it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 16, 2006)

Now the problem is that my clock is one hour ahead! 

This is typical of these boards. My time is set to GMT+9:00 and Japan (like the rest of the world) does not participate in DST.

EST is GMT-4 during DST and GMT-5 when over.
PST is GMT-7 during DST and GMT-8 when over.

Unfortunately, the board doesn't adjust so that PST, CST, and EST times change automatically so the time for the rest of the world is all dorked up.

You imperialist Americans!!! Oh wait a second, I am one.


----------

